# Remote Coding?



## hnroberts (Mar 21, 2012)

Does anyone out there do remote coding?  I'm looking into transfering from in office to at home coding since becoming a new mom.  I'd like some insight as to how it works, what your thoughts are of it, likes, dislikes, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## darcy.hughes (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are a certifed coder with 3 years experince consider applying with The Coding Network, LLC.


----------



## twizzle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Coding Network*



toogoodoo7 said:


> If you are a certifed coder with 3 years experince consider applying with The Coding Network, LLC.


You'll be lucky if they bother replying to your application.
I've read a lot of negatives and few positives about them.


----------



## eblanken (Mar 22, 2012)

Helene I sent you a private message.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 22, 2012)

I think you have to know someone at TCN to get hired there it seems.


----------



## AMANDACPC (Mar 23, 2012)

*remote coding*

I work remote for 2 jobs.  my full time job as an auditor.....i audit er claims for medical assistance insur company.  i do go in office about twice a week to get out of the house.  my 2nd job i get paid per claim to audit.  that job is for AAPC Physicians.  i love being able to work from home due to having a 7 and 4 year old girls.  but it is hard.....i would rather be cleaning and stuff but i gotta make myself stay seated working on the computer.


----------



## annfle (Mar 24, 2012)

I decided to work as a remote coder after I had a baby.  I worked in an office for years and I had my 2 older children in day care when they were little.  I had an opportunity to take a remote job when I was pregnant with my youngest.  It sounded so fun.  I pictured my baby playing on the floor as I sat at the computer coding.  It isn't that easy though!  It took a while to adjust.   When you are working in an office, it's easy to keep work and home life separate.  I really cannot keep it separate with a home office.  You have to code around your baby's schedule (and the rest of the family).  I also find myself jumping up to do some laundry or make dinner really quick.  I code off and on all day from early morning to late evening.  I don't get to talk to real live people.  I would never want to trade this for anything though.  I don't have to ask a boss for permission to go pick up the kids from school or go to a doctor's appointment.  If it's a beautiful day, I can go outside and water the flowers or go for a walk as long as I get my charts coded by 11 pm.  I say go for it if you have the opportunity!


----------



## jhorton (Mar 28, 2012)

*Remote coding*

I would love to try to work from home.  I have done so for a company that I worked for prior for 10 years and I loved it.  I got up early and was done by noon and had the rest of my day to get things done.  If anyone could help me by pointing me in the right direction that would be great!

Jackie


----------

